# TO ALL GREAT DANE OWNERS IN PENSACOLA AREA!!!!!!!



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

This Saturday at the dog park on Lloyd Street ( the one with the dog beach) at 0830 there is a Great Dane meetup, So Bring your HUGE four legged family memebers down to the dog park for some good clean fun and meet some new friends. Last month we had about 25 Danes running around was a blast! If you are interested post a reply on here so I can kind of get a number of attendees.


----------



## bladeco (Oct 6, 2007)

are there any other Dane "parents" on the forum that would like to come out this weekend? let me know!


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll try and come... cant stay long.. have to get home to put my hubbys works lunch in the oven and take it to them around noon... It should be dropped off around 730ish and will need to bake for acouple hours before i take it to them...

pm Buckshot and see if he knows about it...


----------

